# 32" vizio



## casamuel (Nov 10, 2009)

My 32" Vizio LCD television has and issue with the picture. It's only a little over a year old (just out of warranty) When the television turns on, the top half of the screen looks normal, and the bottom half is just blue. Then, after about 5-10 minutes the whole TV gets vertical lines, and eventually these lines take over the entire picture. I thought at first it was a broken wire, but now I'm thinking it may be a bad board. Any suggestions? The sound works, the back light works, it turns on and off just fine. I find a lot of issues with this TV, but nothing I'm running into.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If you are finding that it's from all sources (SCART, Tuner etc) then it's most likely a screen problem.

I would suggest if its only a month or so out of warranty that you get in touch with the manufacturer or representative, complaining about the problem and see if they will stretch a little to allow you to return it "under guarantee". You can play on the idea that you are going to get in contact with Trading Standards authorities or Consumer watchdog should they seem not willing to play ball. I doubt in these times that they will want to have bad publicity whilst being nice to you will promote good publicity and public relations.


----------

